# Electrontc flash used with older cameras.



## smithdan (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm posting here rather than on the gear section as old camera users may have encountered these problems.

Cameras made prior to strobe units are sync for flashbulbs, later ones for both.  Has anyone used a strobe unit on an oldie with acceptable results or is the light long gone by the time the shutter opens?


Also, anyone found some sort of adapter to change bayonet socket to ordinary pc?  Have a Kodak unit that thoughtfully included two ends:




...wondered if there is anything out there besides solder and electrical tape.

Thanks  D


----------



## Derrel (Jan 4, 2014)

Here's  picture of me wearing a custom T-shirt that has that old Kodak 35 on the front...


----------



## smithdan (Jan 4, 2014)

Too cool Derrel! Does it add about three pounds to the weight of the shirt?


----------



## Derrel (Jan 4, 2014)

Yes..and the key-wind 8mm movie camera adds another 3 lbs! When I was a kid, I had the Bell & Howell 8mm key-wind movie camera, and my brother bought a Kodak 35 like yours for $7 at a flea market; it was the first camera I ever took apart, and the first, but not the last, which I could never put back together quite right...I wish I still had that old Kodak around, but it disappeared. So basically, it's a 6-pound T-shirt!

I have no idea on the flash synch question, but I have seen some old shutters converted to Prontor-Compur type synch outlets; I used to own an old Kodak Wide Field Ektar view camera lens from that same general era, and it had been converted to a PC-outlet flash synch system, but I sold it 20+ years back and cannot recall much about it. I do not know about the time delay differences either...  TPF member Compur probably knows a ton about this area.


----------



## smithdan (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks Derrel.  Think that conversion would include some adjustment to the switch timing as well as changing the socket.  Bulbs take a while to fire up..  can remember the smell and the pop and crackle sounds.


----------

